# i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?



## Kuhprah (21. März 2015)

*i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Hab meinem Frauchen gerade Anno 1701 incl. dem Addon "Der Fluch des Drachen" installiert. Sie hat nen i3-4150 @3,50GHz mit 8 GB Speicher. Reicht die CPU interne GPU für volle Details in  1680 x 1050 aus oder wäre da eine eigene Graphikkarte zu empfehlen? Ich kann diese iGPU Dinger irgendwie nie richtig einordnen


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (21. März 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Ich würde es ganz einfach ausprobieren, glaube aber schon. 
Dein Intel i3-4150 hat eine HD Graphics 4400. Welchen Arbeitspeicher hast du den genau?
PS. muss jetzt leider arbeiten, ist das Leben nicht schön


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Ganz normalen DDR3-1600er Speicher. Den Rechner hab ich ihr eigentlich nur für Office und bissle Surfen gebaut. Dafür is er schnell genug und saugt so gut wie keinen Strom


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

also für das 1701 sollte es langen. 2070 wirst du aber nicht drauf spielen können


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Wenn ich mir die Empfohlene Anforderung so ansehe sollte es so klappen. Ich würde es einfach installieren und ausprobieren, da hätte man doch nix zu verlieren


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Schließe mich dem an. Die interne GPU der APU schafft das schon. Wenn nicht, stell einfach einige Details runter


----------



## EMPIREOK (9. August 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Ach was das Spiel läuft auch auf ne Pentium 4  Prescott und ne radeon ATI Radeon X600 PRO, also 0 Problemo mit ne Haswell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2015)

*AW: i3 ausreichend für 1701 + AddOn?*

Probier es doch einfach aus. Es sollte gut funktionieren. Und wenn es Deiner Frau wirklich nicht reicht, 
ist eine 60-75W Grafikkarte ohne Stromanschluss in jedem Rechner kompatibel, egal welches Netzteil
ihr im Rechner habt:
R7-250 https://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1440_R7+250#gh_filterbox
GTX 750 https://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=1439_GTX+750#xf_top

Offtopic


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab meinem Frauchen ...


Sexist.... oder möchtest Du ab jetzt im Forum als "Männlein" bezeichnet werden?


----------

